# The "Stoddard" Stubby



## annie44 (Nov 3, 2007)

I am crazy about these little bottles - nice crude New England glass, whittled like mad, big bubbles, heavy, and squat!  What's not to like?


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 3, 2007)

I dont believe there is anything not to like with those!


----------



## idigjars (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes, very nice.  I LOVE those nice drippy applied tops.  Paul


----------



## capsoda (Nov 4, 2007)

Oh Man!!! Those are really nice.


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 4, 2007)

I think if I weren't already going in 3 directions with my collection, I would add those. They are nice looking bottles.

 BTW-Tigue..........I lost that beautiful puce flask you had listed for 2 lousy bucks!  I got busy and forgot[]
 :::::::kickin'myselfinthepants:::::::


----------



## annie44 (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone - I can't seem to pass the stubbies up when I find one in good condition.  I'd like to add an olive green to the group of ambers, but that's harder to find and a lot more expensive!


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 4, 2007)

Annie:
 Great pics of those very quality bottles.  Did you get them in a group or piece meal?  Aint that old glass nice.
 Madpaddla


----------



## annie44 (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi Maddpaddla,
 I got them piece meal - three from ebay, one from Jeff Noordsy at the Baltimore bottle show, and one from Glassworks.    I keep an eye on them in auctions, and if I see one without damage that hasn't drawn a lot of attention, I can't resist putting a bid in.
 Cindy


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 5, 2007)

Cindy, could you please post a pic of the bottom?  TY


----------



## annie44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Pam,
 Here's an old link where I posted pics of the base on two of the bottles...

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-57613/mpage-1/key-stoddard%252Cstubbies/tm.htm#60311


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Cindy. Does the "dot" on the base represent anything? Or different type of pontil??


----------



## bearswede (Nov 9, 2007)

> ORIGINAL:  CrewelaDeVil
> 
> Thanks Cindy. Does the "dot" on the base represent anything? Or different type of pontil??





> Thanks Cindy. Does the "dot" on the base represent anything? Or different type of pontil??


 Hi Pam...

 "Also: the dots on the base often coexist with pontils, they aren't mutually exclusive. The dot was a vent hole in the mold, while the pontil came from holding the glass to work it." 

   That was a response from Sean on that last link Cindy posted...

 Ron


----------



## CrewelaDeVil (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks Ron. I was too excited to see the photo. Didn't read a darned thing.[:-]


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 18, 2007)

THOSE ARE REALLY NICE , HERES ONE I DUG HERE IN SAN JOSE CAL.


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 18, 2007)

A DIFFERENT VIEW


----------



## Dansalata (Nov 18, 2007)

ANOTHER


----------

